# Sticky  Backup important personal files using Ubuntu LiveCD



## shawnpb

*Backup important personal files using Ubuntu LiveCD*

This tutorial will explain, in some detail, how to backup your files from a Windows partition when Windows will not load. We will be using Ubuntu Live CD.

If you do not already have a copy of Ubuntu LiveCD on a CD or thumb drive, go here to download Ubuntu, then download Imgburn to burn the Ubuntu.iso to a blank CD. If you choose to use a bootable thumb drive, go here to learn how to make Ubuntu bootable on a thumb drive.

Now that you have Ubuntu burned onto a CD or a bootable thumb drive, load the CD or plug in your USB thumb drive. Be sure to enable your CD ROM or USB thumb drive to be the first boot order. Consult with your computer user guide.

Ubuntu will load in memory where you can select your language on the left then select *Try Ubuntu*. *DO NOT INSTALL UBUNTU!* 










Ubuntu will load the Desktop. Now go to the left where the *Unity* bar is then select *Home Folder*.










Now locate your Windows partition as seen below.










Now go to the *Users *folder in the Windows partition as seen below.










Now locate your user folder this will be your profile name as seen below.










Now locate your Documents, Pictures, Music, and Videos folders, or any other folder where you may have personal files. Right click and select *Copy*, then choose the media where you want to back up the file to. For example: a thumb drive or external hard drive. Just go to the *Home Folder* as seen on *step #2*, select the media or partition you want to backup the files to. *Note: Do not backup files to the partition that is problematic like the dead Windows partition.* You can also drag and drop the files as well, just open the partition first that you want the files to be backed up to. Ubuntu LiveCD supports Ethernet connection which will allow you to backup your files on a Cloudlike *SkyDrive*, *DropBox*, and others. Just simply open Firefox (in the Unity bar) pick your cloud service, log in and drag and drop your files.










*-----------------------------------------------------*










*-----------------------------------------------------*












Now when you are done backing up your files go to the bottom of the *Unity *bar where you will see hard drives and right click on each, then select *Unmount* and go to the very right top on the *Panel* select the power icon then select *Shutdown *either select *restart* or *shutdown*.




















Once the computer has shut down, return your computer's boot order to default and remove the Ubuntu CD. If you are using a thumbdrive unplug it.

*Attention: *To use the Ubuntu LiveCD on a dead Windows 8 computer you will have to consult your PC documentation. Windows 8 uses *UEFI Secure Boot* to protect itself from boot time infections. You will have to locate documentation to find out how to turn off Secure Boot in BIOS.

Do not alter any files in the Windows partition, this means delete, rename, or move. Only do so on your personal files. Altering any Windows system files will render Windows useless.

Ubuntu LiveCD also has other tools to use as well for example Gparted to resize, delete, and create partitions. Terminal for geeks, Disk Utility (also checks HDD for errors), Ubuntu online tour, and others.


_© 2014 techsupportforum.com_


----------

